# Cadenzas



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

What are some noteworthy cadenzas that you know about? Who are the artists? Provide links or pictures if possible.

The latest one I've heard is in this recording, and boy, do they take some liberties!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The most shocking I've heard is the godawful ones written by Schnittke for the Beethoven violin concerto and dutifully recorded by Gidon Kremer:
First Movement: 



Third Movement:


----------

